# Britemax Iron Max Review



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

WHAT IS IT?

Britemax Iron Max - Cleaner and Iron Remover

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Britemax IRON MAX is a gentle but extremely effective cleaner and iron remover that is safe to use on bodywork and all types of painted, alloy, anodized, clear coated, chrome, aluminium and stainless steel wheels.

With IRON MAX you can clean & decontaminate with confidence. IRON MAX 
removes road grime, oil, dirt and iron deposits from bodywork and wheels. 
Stubborn brake dust is removed with ease.

IRON MAX contains no acids or caustic chemical and is the safer way to work. 
Suitable for use on classic and modern vehicles, bikes, trucks, 4x4, sports cars and race cars. Watch IRON MAX at work, spray on clear and see it turns a reddish purple as the fast working colour change formula gets to work removing iron dust particles and vehicle grime.

I'd also add that the smell is very much like marzipan or almonds, a welcome change from the usual foul smelling fallout removers out their!

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

The wheels of my usual test vehicle - Nissan Note 1.6 Tekna

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?



Ive used quite a few of the Britemax range, and have been impressed with what Ive used, so I was looking foreward to trying this new product from Britemax.

I selected a suitable dirty wheel



I wanted to try its fallout removing properties first, so the wheels were given a very good clean with Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner, before being dried ready for the application of Iron Max. The Iron Max was used very heavily with a very good coating applied to all areas of the wheel - if anything its a little too clingy compared to usual products of this nature -



It was then left for a good 5 minutes........and I was left very under whelmed... Virtually no fallout had reacted with the wheel at all.





So I agitated the product over the wheel, and then power washed it off. I decided to check if any fallout was actually still present on the wheel, so reached for my usual fallout remover, Iron X, and gave the same wheel a liberal coating of it..



I left in on for a few minutes whilst I started on the other wheels, and came back to this...





So even though Iron X had been on less time than the Iron Max had been on before it, the Iron X had clearly reacted with what was left on the wheel. Not a good result from Iron Max.

Next up I looked at its cleaning power. I went to the other front wheel as the test subject



And decided to do a full 50/50 side by side test against my favourite wheel and fallout remover in one - CarChem Revolt. Both products where applied to a dry wheel, for maximum exposure to getting rid of grime and reacting with it. This is a video of both products being applied to the wheel -






After 5 minutes this is what they looked like side by side -



Without any agitation (so purely to see cleaning power) I then power washed the wheel thoroughly. Again, the Iron Max had clearly not cleaned as well as Revolt -



Iron Max Side:





CarChem Revolt Side:





So back to the original question - what do I think of it? Not a lot if im honest.

Without spending a great deal of time working with the product - on this first use it doesn't apear to fullfill its brief of a good cleaner OR an affective fallout remover. It doesnt seem to do either very well, and its at the high end of pricing too (£15.85 for 709ml @i4D)

Very underwhelmed...

PROS
Easy to use, smells much better than similar products, clings very well

CONS
Expensive, doesn't clean very well, doesn't remove fallout very well, use more than you would for say Iron X

Supplier:

http://www.britemax.co.uk/acatalog/IronMax.html

Available from i4Detailing now:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/britemax-iron-max-cleaner-and-fallout-remover.html


----------

